

Companies That Try To Outsource Innovation Will Fail - eastsidegringo
http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2007/09/24/can-you-buy-innovation.aspx
Buyers in the outsourcing market, which Forrester estimates is topping out at $120 billion a year, were more disappointed in the innovation brought to the table by their provider than nearly anything else...When it comes to innovation, if you have an outsourcing relationship consisting of great communication and naturally occurring collaboration, would this beat a full house of internal departments that don't talk to each other?

======
run4yourlives
First,

>She cites numbers showing two out of five principals are unhappy with the
innovation results delivered by outsourcing.

Which by default means that 3 out of 5 are content.

Second, What does outsourcing have to do with innovation? By definition,
innovation is a cost centre. If outsourced tasks are costing more, they aren't
doing their jobs.

Seems to me like you can't have your cake and eat it too... are people being
sold otherwise?

